# Some lottery measurements (with surprises!)



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

On the measurement front:

TJ Ford: 6' 1/2" with shoes! Wow, taller than we thought!

Carmelo Anthony: 6-7½ with shoes,6-6¼ without them

Chris Bosh: 6-foot-11½ with shoes. (7-3½ wingspan) 

David West: 6-8¼ without shoes, and 6-9½ with, 7-4½ wingspan. Damn!

Josh Howard: 6-foot-6½ with shoes, 7-foot-2 wingspan! 

Dwyane Wade: 6-foot-4¾ with shoes, 6-foot-10¾ wingspan

Mike Sweetney: 6-foot-8 with shoes

Chris Kaman: 7-½ with shoes, wingspan of 6-11¾ (gator arms)

Pavel Podkozline: 7-foot-5 with shoes. (His standing reach was 9-8.)

Darko Milicic: 7-¾ with shoes, 7'5" wingspan.

(I have collected this info from Insider, but this is not the article itself, just the stats, which should be legal.)


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris Marcus was there


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

thanx for the post. 

podkolzine can almost grab the rim without even standing on the tips of this toes! my god!

and this is the same guy who we saw on that video, relatively smooth with a sharp jumper and huge upper body??? 

move outta the way, lebron!

unreal.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> move outta the way, lebron!
> 
> unreal.


NEVER


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> thanx for the post.
> 
> podkolzine can almost grab the rim without even standing on the tips of this toes! my god!
> ...


I also read that when they measured Darkoi in Detriot Darko's reach was the same at 9' 8". That is pretty impressive.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Chris Marcus*

Chris Marcus was 7-1 w/o shoes and had a 7 foot 8 wingspan. Dude is massive


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Players Listed Height*

Bosh is 6-11 1/2 so NBA= 7'0
Kaman 7-0 1/2 so NBA= 7'1
Milicic 7-0 3/4 so NBA= 7'1
Chris Marcus 7-1 so NBA= 7'2


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

thanks, did it say anything about their weight though?


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Chris Marcus looks a little like Terry Mills.


I didn't catch too many weights, but I did note that Ford listed Bosh as 15 pounds heavier than his listed weight in school. I think that would put him around 225 or 230.

Darko weighed in at 253 for the Pistons.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Marcus is not entering draft anyway... he is recovering from ffot problems... I think...


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

According to a cleveland tv station, Lebron was 6'7 1/4 w/o shoes, 6'8 1/2 w/shoes and 245 lbs


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

David West is taller than i thought he was...he should get drafted in the Teens.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Remember Manute Bol could touch the ring...:laugh:


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

6'8.5"?? If thats the case LeBron will be listed at 6'9" damn.. he better not grow anymore.. that might inhibit his guard abilities


----------

